
Has Facebook become more of a familybook for you? - zippy786
Facebook is trying very hard to connect everyone. However, from where I come from everyone is not connected. Friends and families are different network.In facebook, no matter how much they try (privacy or custom post), friends and family are friends. I recently found it very odd to use facebook when mom, dad and my friends are replying on the same comment for a video or photo.<p>Thinking about moving away from facebook due to this very reason. Facebook shall become family book and I might have to find another social network for friends.<p>How many of you feel the same and have moved away ?
======
asteadman
I had these concerns almost 10 years ago [FB "friend" request from my boss,
WAT?]. Clearly, the ship has already sailed and nobody is moving away (at
least not for that reason). As others have mentioned, Google Plus had an
elegant solution that I quite liked, and was never truly replicated by
facebook.

As a father, I've started building my own web presence for my family. I have
no desire to upload pictures of my daughter growing up to Facebook, and I
definitely don't want all of these photos shared with everyone I've ever
facebook friended. Right now, I've got a bunch of photo galleries on my-
daughters-name.com, but I'm going to have to re-think this strategy since
we're expecting again next month.

------
imauld
The circles feature was amazing on Google Plus. It does exactly what you want.
You add "friends" to your Google Plus profile and add them to circles you
create, "Work Friends", "Pub Friends", "Family" for example. Then once you
share a post you decide what circles get to see it.

It was a great feature too bad no one cared about Google Plus.

------
herbst
yes? obviously? It became shitty for other reasons as well, but this clearly
was one of them. Also not only parents, think you boss and coworkers!

